# Hyoujutsu by Glen Levy?



## snyderkv (Aug 13, 2010)

Does anyone know of any classes being taught in this style? I can't find much on Glen Levy or key word Hyoujutsu in google. Supposedly, it's his own style.


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 13, 2010)

I recall a discussion or two about him here; you might try using our search function.  I think the general impression was that he's a stuntman, skilled athlete -- but his ninjutsu claims are questionable, at best.  I also seem to recall that his "style" seemed more like parkour than martial arts.


----------



## snyderkv (Aug 17, 2010)

So is there a collective agreement on who really is a great ninjitsu instructor?


----------



## Kajowaraku (Aug 17, 2010)

I could give a lengthy post, but I'm not going to.

Read the stickies kid. Those of general ninjutsu and certainly those of the tradional ninjutsu board. If you still have questions than, I'm sure people will answer. Generally, vague and broad questions generate vague and broad replies. Try to be at least somewhat more specific when asking. 

good luck. Ninpo is probably not what you think it is.


----------



## Chris Parker (Aug 18, 2010)

snyderkv said:


> So is there a collective agreement on who really is a great ninjitsu instructor?


 
I could also give a lengthy post.... so instead, I'll simply link to a few prepared earlier!

http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=86804

Read through that, it deals with what Ninjutsu really is to a small degree, including who to look to (organisationally) if you want to learn this art. The big thing, though, is that the instructor makes a huge difference, most of all in an organisation such as the Bujinkan. And if we were to simply list a collection of names, how would that help you? If I tell you about Tim Bathurst, Nagato Toshiro (both Bujinkan), Troy Wideman, George Kohler (Genbukan), Adam Mitchell, or Manaka Unsui (Jinenkan), or even some of the better split-off instructors that I know of, as well as the various Toshindo instructors, does that help you? Nagato is in Japan, Tim is in Australia, others are dotted around the world.... are you willing to move to where a recommended instructor is, with no guarantee that they will take you as a student? Really, if you are after Ninjutsu, check who is in your area (from one of the legit organisations), and then check out the classes.

But I will say one more thing. The correct spelling is N I N J *U* T S U, not N I N J *I* T S U. Simply put, "jitsu" is a completely different word to "jutsu" in Japanese, and is not the correct one. The variant "ninjitsu" is used pretty much exclusively by those with no real understanding or knowledge in these arts, so if a school you visit uses that spelling, steer clear of them.


----------



## Chris Parker (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh, and just in case you didn't find it, here is the discussion of Glen from a few years ago that JKS was refering to:

http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36131


----------



## snyderkv (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks Chris very helpful


----------



## Kajowaraku (Aug 20, 2010)

Chris Parker said:


> But I will say one more thing. The correct spelling is N I N J *U* T S U, not N I N J *I* T S U. Simply put, "jitsu" is a completely different word to "jutsu" in Japanese, and is not the correct one. quote]
> 
> You demonstrate your understanding of the true meaning of "nin"


----------



## kcs (Aug 21, 2010)

I remember watching him on fight science i think it is.  He is doing the balance stairs or something.  Looks to me more like a stlye of kung fu.  He also did Dim Mak on there.


----------



## Chris Parker (Aug 22, 2010)

Once again, I refer you to this discussion of him (and his appearance on Fight Science) http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36131

The apparatus he was on are refered to as "Plum Blossom Poles", and are utilised in Chinese systems such as Shaolin Kung Fu, nothing whatsoever to do with Ninjutsu. Dim Mak is also a Chinese art term, nothing to do with Ninjutsu whatsoever (our targeting concepts are refered to as Kyusho, which is very similar). There are certain teachings within Kyusho that are basically what you may find in Dim Mak, though.


----------

